# Message For Trusty Skyline



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

You have been very slow in confirming the transfer of £350 to your account even though it can be confirmed instantly by phone.

You took over a day to finally admit the money is in your account and gave me a mobile number and address.

I tried calling you on it and it would not connect as you said the signal was bad.

You then gave me another contact number that does not recieve incoming calls.

You then told me your only other number was an Orange call centre number where you work on Saturdays.

You then tell me your mobile number is with Genie Network who i've just spoken with and you were disconnected with that number early last year.

Genie have told me to contact the Police.

Care to explain why?????????????

You need to call me right now on my mobile number 07944045178 either i recieve the goods by tomorrow morning or you transfer the money back into my account also by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dude

ive deleted your othe rmessage

you purchased goods from someone who joined the forum with a for sale ad. not a week ago

WHY???

you might want to speak to your bank about recovering the funds, or give this guy more than the 4-5 days youve given him so far

BUYER BEWARE!

mook


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

*Trustyskyline*

Why have you deleted my other message?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

you can't go printing peoples personal details on a public forum without just cause, and a slightly slow/vague seller isn't just cause.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

*Trustyskyline*

He has my money and has lied to me what just cause do i need?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how has he lied?


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

By telling me he doesn't recieve calls from his mobile as it's a bad signal....

The network provider told me he was disconnected from that number earlier last year.

I asked him to send me a photo of his calipers and he sends me photo's of someone elses.

What personal details have i published i've not given out his mobile number or address?????


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

in your other thread you did

you paid him wednesday

today is monday

assuming it took 48 hours for the funds to go through, he might be a bit scatty

fact is you should have odne a bit more research before paying him

i'm sorry

moook


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Nope it's from a bank to the same bank, the transfer is instant i told him that and even gave him the contact numbers to confirm it straight away.

Nevermind i'm sure Nat West fraud department and the Police will be very interested to hear about him.......

I've given him a chance to call me but he's being very slippery.........

I just assumed people on here were as trustworthy as on the 300zx forum which is where i'm from.....guess not!


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Sounds like it may have been that guy who scammed folks on Driftworks for a ton of cash.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Really have you got any details on that?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

our regular long term users ARE trustworthy

this guy joined last week 

see my point?

mook


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course i do..........now!

I told the 200sx and 300zx forums who are now aware of him....

It might not seem like much money but i don't have much money which is why i'm so ****ed off!

I've give him until 6pm today to reply but if he doesn't then i've no choice but to contact the Police and bank.......


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh yes all told Driftworks i'm sure they'll be interested too.

Stupid thing is the banks and the mobile phone companies have his contact details so it's won't be difficult to catch up with him....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

...which is why one would assume he's just lazy/incompetent rather than a scammer

mook


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

Alexporsche;628042
I just assumed people on here were as trustworthy as on the 300zx forum which is where i'm from.....guess not![/QUOTE said:


> personally i find that comment offensive


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

If i've offended anyone then i do apologies.

I'm sure 99% of people on here are trustworthy.....pehaps he is just being a little slow and against my better judgement i'm still giving him to either return the funds or assure me 100% the goods will be recieved by tomorrow, if he gave me a tracking number which i could confirm with the PO or whoever then even that would restore confidence.....

We'll see...


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

my fingers crossed for you

you can meet idiots anywhere.....


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Gavman!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

With a name like Trusty Skyline and a recent joiner....!!! Shame though, hope it works out for you.
T


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too............


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Oooh this doesn't sound good. I'd take this up with a law official. Explain that you have verification off of a forum, and you have witnesses. That's my best bet.


----------



## <jay> (Jan 19, 2007)

its sad to see people doing this kind of thing, see now why posting in the for sale section with not many post's isn't liked......hope you get it sorted soon lad.


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Was trustyskyline not selling bf defi guages for a ridiculous amount of money for three gauges?


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

I believe so......he's told me he posted the calipers and discs today but i've still no contact number for him so we'll see........if nothing turns up by Friday then i'll know he's not for real.......


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

So maybe this isn't a bad thread after all, trustyskyline could have ripped other people off if Alexporsche didn't post this.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Have to say he hasn't ripped me off yet......just haven't had too much faith and not recieved the goods yet......i've still asked him to tell me which Post Office he sent the goods from so i can check but nothing back from him yet.....


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Just thought Id mention that there are major delays with the post office at the moment. 
Im having problems getting some bike bits at the moment too. The guys says he has posted them but Ive not seen anything for days!


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I think male scammers should have a full tackle removal as their first punishment opcorn:


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

Geordieboy said:


> Was trustyskyline not selling bf defi guages for a ridiculous amount of money for three gauges?


Yes he was, started off as oil temp, oil pressure and water temp gauges for £150 delivered then reappeared as oil temp, *boost* and water temp for £250, there was a certain amount of doubt in the original posts, hope it all works out ok for you Alex


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

That i can understand he's put them up for a cheap price then realised how much they're really worth....

I asked him to send them registered then give me the tracking number but he decided against this now i want to know which post office he sent it from so i can check it is on it's way over but nothing yet.....i hope for his sake he's not ****ing me about..........


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

I must say ~ with 8 posts and a name like TrustySkyline it doesn't look good does it..:nervous:

But you never know he may come true..


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

We'll see i'll find out in the next few days....


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

He doesn't seem to have replied to his defence on this thread????????????


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

find it amazing people will send their hard earnt cash to someone with 2 posts offering cheap stuff

i did say on the thread just be careful,


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Of course it seems odd him giving me a mobile number that was disconnected early last year and the first photo's he sent were someone elses calipers and his work number was an Orange mobile call centre and the other number he gave me would not recieve incomming calls and it took him two days to confirm an instant bank transfer and he still has not told me where he sent it from or given me a number i can reach him on.......but i'll give him until Friday if i don't see the goods by then i will take it further.......and by the way if you do read this Nigel i still need a number i can reach you on please either call me or leave it here and make sure it works and it recieves incomming calls............and i would be helpful if you give me that number today.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Now i've just found out something else.The home contact number he gave me which does not recieve incoming calls has come up as disconnected over a year ago......so his mobile number he gave me was disconnected over a year ago his home contact number was the same and he's not returning my contact......if you're out there Nigel or whatever your name is i've just run out of faith i am now contacting Nat West Bank Fraud department and the Police here and locally in Plymouth.......by the way forgot to mention even though i live in London i lived in Plymouth for many years and still have lots of "friends" there.........you've just run out of time my friend!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

Alexporsche said:


> Now i've just found out something else.The home contact number he gave me which does not recieve incoming calls has come up as disconnected over a year ago......so his mobile number he gave me was disconnected over a year ago his home contact number was the same and he's not returning my contact......if you're out there Nigel or whatever your name is i've just run out of faith i am now contacting Nat West Bank Fraud department and the Police here and locally in Plymouth.......by the way forgot to mention even though i live in London i lived in Plymouth for many years and still have lots of "friends" there.........you've just run out of time my friend!


IMO Alex you still need to give him some more time - despite all of the other factors that are coming together to make him look like a fraudster the goods may still actually turn up..


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Somehow i don't think they will.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thats not good to hear sorry to hear that


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

I think he'll be a little more sorry than me.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm linking this thread to the FAQ section, as its a prime example of why I bemoan people joining this forum just to flog thier wares.

buyer beware

Mook


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> as its a prime example of why I bemoan people joining this forum just to flog thier wares.


And a perfect example of why there should be a 50 post rule. If a user has less than 50 posts, they should not be able to post in the For Sale section. It's been discussed before, I know. Sure, a genuine bloke may join the forum to sell a genuine Skyline, but denying potential buyers a genuine car from a first time poster is a small price to pay to avoid even the smallest fraud.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks guys....

Just spent some time with Nat West Fraud dept. who are now looking into him and also the Poilce who will be in contact with Nat West this afternoon.

Also someone here has just checked out the address he gave me and what a surprise two old people who lived there for 20 years no sign of "Nigel Toll....whoever he is" Thanks to the guy who checked this out for me.....most helpful!

Daft thing is and the Police have told me if he has a bank account or has had a phone account or even pays or has payed tax national insurance etc. he will always be caught........


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I hope he gets caught, the old dear did look a little bemused when a GTR pulled up outside her house though.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh he'll get caught don't worry and after that i'll catch up with him................


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Alex,
a lesson learned for you methinks

in the meantime i have again brought up the notion of a minimum post count for the for sale forum, with Da Guv'nor!

mook


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Not nearly as interesting as the one he'll get.......

Maybe it's best to only join the site if you're vouched for by somone on the site who's been there for at least 6 months....

Or make sure of a joining fee of at least £20 which enables you to sell and buy, this money would go towards info packs or stickers or a free beer at the next BBQ....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

trouble is, we want a free to use forum, with optional paid for members benefits

minimum post rule for sale threads is the best plan... so long as the guv can work out how to implement it

lol

mook


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure if it's possible but there's now a system available using flea bay....it's a place that is an independant company that's a middle man for all transactions.....not sure if that's too difficult to implement but someone who would be happy to recieve goods and not post them on until the seller gives him the money....if money or goods not recieved by a certain time they're posted back.....although problem with postage cost i guess and money into bank accounts etc.....or the site is free to all buyers unsubscribed but if you want to sell you have to have legitimate contact numbers and address details checked by the club perhaps????


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Alexporsche said:


> Thanks guys....
> 
> Just spent some time with Nat West Fraud dept. who are now looking into him and also the Poilce who will be in contact with Nat West this afternoon.
> 
> ...


If you have transfered it into his bank account is he that stupid he thinks he wont be caught???
Also can you not get the details fromt he bank yourself i.e address?? I know the data protection laws stop it but you have done a transaction with him and natwest know that by looking at the transfer.


----------



## GrantyBoy (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Guys

I've seen on other forums members being rated by other members in transactions they done. Think like a mini eBay feedback setup that only applies on this forum for the selling and buying of goods.
I thought it was quite a good setup as it allows the members to support the mods and do their own policeing as such.

Grant


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree with Mookistar, all the best forums I'm on require at least 50 posts (some up to 100) in order to post in the classifieds. There are exceptions though, like if a well trusted member vouches for the person. I don't understand why all forums don't do this.

Best of luck getting your money back. I hope it's different in the UK than it is in the US, because for a small claim like the one you have, it's likely you would never get it back. It just happens way too often in the US sadly.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> trouble is, we want a free to use forum, with optional paid for members benefits
> 
> minimum post rule for sale threads is the best plan... so long as the guv can work out how to implement it
> 
> ...



Mook, doesn't 'the other side' have a min post thingy for the for sale section ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

true, just be careful of people selling cheap stuff, 

should have used your judgement


----------



## b16jonc (Feb 17, 2007)

smells a bit fishy, but i guess some people are lazy althoug i can see your point


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Unfortunately it's not just new forum members who cause problems - I've been waiting for a refund of the same amount from someone on here for over five months now.

Fast coming to the conclusion that face-to-face is the only way to transact.

Phil


----------



## b16jonc (Feb 17, 2007)

shhhiit, that aint good either.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Bank transfers from Iceland to Uk takes usually 2-4business days (most often just 2days)
If I transfer inside iceland the money appears on the other account on the same minute as I transfer to the other account.

I dont know how it works in uk but I would think it would work like inside country transfer.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Alexporsche said:


> Oh he'll get caught don't worry and after that i'll catch up with him................


may be an idea to stop with the 'threats' until its all sorted out.


----------



## DanLeMan (Sep 4, 2006)

maybe an admin could track his ip adress for you...

sometimes they use a proxy.. but this guy dont seem bright enough...

works for us.... 


hope everything goes well bud...


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

interesting but the Police will have his address in the next few days.......and he won't come back on here again if he's got any sense then again he's not very bright....,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Frankly though he could live anywhere in the world and get you to transfer money to a bank account and then filter it off. I don't expect you'll get him tbh.

T


----------



## fuelburner (Oct 26, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Frankly though he could live anywhere in the world and get you to transfer money to a bank account and then filter it off. I don't expect you'll get him tbh.
> 
> T


Was just getting an update on this thread and was thinking the same thing, I tend to think he is very bright and it may be a case of 'put it down to experience', I hope that isn't the case but feel it could be unfortunately
Good luck thou' Alex


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2006)

GrantyBoy said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've seen on other forums members being rated by other members in transactions they done. Think like a mini eBay feedback setup that only applies on this forum for the selling and buying of goods.
> I thought it was quite a good setup as it allows the members to support the mods and do their own policeing as such.
> ...


They use this on another forum im on & it seems to work really well. Its a vbuletin forum like this one so maybe it could be done but im no interent wizard so no idea how difficult it would be to implement :nervous:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Guys in the world of the web you have indeed unlimited possibilities, VBulletin even has much more possibilities then what we see here . . .BUT:
It's a lot of work to install again new things into a running forum, and I think that Blowdog don't have the time for experiments, I think he does a great job to keep the servers running, which isn't allways an easy.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone is traceable believe me, after having a father working for the Police for over 30 years i know this to be true!

Trusty AKA Nigel AKA Toll will have done this before and on other sites the Police have seen all his posts here and private mails to me here.....you'd be surprised how useful they can be........more than just writing parking tickets ;o)


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to keep you all up to date i've had a call from the Plymouth Police and they told me i'm not the only one to bring this to their attention. They've now had a further x4 complaints from people all dealing with Nigel Zingler from Plymouth.....this is good news as the file is getting bigger on him already which also means more statements and more possibility of procescution.They are also requesting information from Nat West and phone companies today who will supply all the Police need.I'm going to let Drifworks 200 and the 300 forums know.....anyone think of any others be sure and let them know.....


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

He's done it on a few other forums aswell.


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have any links or posts i can see as the Police are very interested?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

From another forum I use


WARNING - scammer on the prowl on UK forums... 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Taken from another forum, but well worth thinking about..... 

Theres a guy doing a scam at the moment on UK car forums. He posts up saying he has a garage full of car parts to shift, all very rare, desirable stuff. ANd great prices. Only accepts Paypal and if anyone wants to collect he goesa bit quiet on them. Usually claims to be rebuilding a V8 Landrover but whatever the forum is (Opel Manta, Mk1 Astra, Ford Escort) he's got piles of stuff for them from an old project. 

Needless to say people get excited, pay him hods of cash by Paypal and then he disappears... 

Examples of him in action 

garage clearout! by order of the missus - EscortEvolution.co.uk 

Opel Manta Owners Club Forum - the missus has spoken! lol [READ ALL POSTS!] 

MK1 Astra Owners Club :: View topic - the missus has put her foot down, its all gotta go 

he took the Escort guys for well over a grand before he was busted. 

Please keep it in mind that forums are no more trustworthy than the local rag and probably far less safe than eBay. 

Be wary out there. If it seems to good to be true it probably is and if someone won't play ball with cash on collection then run a mile


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers Bucky....


----------



## skylinegtr34 (Dec 6, 2006)

should'nt be hard to catch the [email protected] since the police have his bank account details unless he left the country.
but tough that means he cant enjoy living here anymore......


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

He's done it to so many people now the cops have to do something about it, getting your money back is another thing though.

Can the bank not retract the money???


----------



## Alexporsche (Feb 8, 2007)

Not yet but they will be able too soon.....


----------



## carterjohn (Jul 27, 2006)

And on here,

The Mk1 Golf Owners' Club - chat on the scam
The Mk1 Golf Owners' Club - the ad on vwgolfmk1.org.uk
http://www.mantaclub.org/forum/topic.asp?T...amp;whichpage=1 - ad on mantaclub.org
MK1 Astra Owners Club :: View topic - the missus has put her foot down, its all gotta go - ad on Mk1 (Astra) OC


looks like he has been busy.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey,

I wonder how this ended ??

BR, flovv


----------

